# BOB JACKSON - 1973 Track bike



## corbettclassics (Jun 20, 2017)

Found this in a container at the Velodrome in Carson, CA..  The guy told me it belonged to the German World Champion from .....( can't remember the info now! ).  It was frame / fork and I set it up with my parts to ride it. A beautiful bike with chrome lugs and red head tube.  I have other pics but need to find them.


----------

